# Dependant visa-



## prajwal87 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi All,

I am an Indian citizen and my wife is a German citizen. We got married in India and now we are having our first baby. My wife is now currently in Germany. I have come to Germany on a visit visa and looking forward for a route to switch to a dependant visa. I currently have 45 days of my visit visa left. I have tried hard to search for information but have not quite found the right resources. If someone on this forum can shed some light on this matter that would be really Kind. . Hope my situation is explained clearly. It would be good to get some leads ...

Cheers...


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Your wife is German and she can't figure this out?

1. Research online - consult the sites of the relevant authorities in the Bundesland where you live. 

2. Make an appointment at the local Ausländerbehörde. 

3. Just a guess on my part, but there are probably several complex steps you will need to take for translation and approval of your marriage documents - possibly beginning with a consulate in India.


----------



## prajwal87 (Mar 13, 2014)

Yes she is German. But its a little complex for Indians. I have no Idea of German visa system and their Documentation is not so Ideal in our matter. This is a case where the Dependant is of Indian Origin. I wanted to know if the application can be made within Germany or would I need to leave the country and apply from my home country? Also where would i find the required information on this matter. If this kind of situation is discussed before on this forum then any link would help. Thanks for your reply tho.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

I would think that the definitive answer would be found quite easily by your German wife ringing up the local Ausländerbehörde and asking them directly.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

prajwal87 said:


> Yes she is German. But its a little complex for Indians. I have no Idea of German visa system and their Documentation is not so Ideal in our matter. This is a case where the Dependant is of Indian Origin. I wanted to know if the application can be made within Germany or would I need to leave the country and apply from my home country? Also where would i find the required information on this matter. If this kind of situation is discussed before on this forum then any link would help. Thanks for your reply tho.


Well, the usual way would have been to apply for a spouse visa at the Embassy in India.

In general it is possible to apply for a spouse visa in country but the fact that you were already married in India and skipped the spouse visa in favour of a visit visa may look a bit awkward.

What did you say your purpose of stay was when applying for the visit visa?

Did anybody sign a Verpflichtungserklärung for you?

I strongly suggest that your wife call the local Ausländerbehörde and enquire. If there was a change in circumstances during your stay you could have a very good case.

Do you speak German? A1 level is usually required for a spouse visa.


----------



## prajwal87 (Mar 13, 2014)

ALKB said:


> Well, the usual way would have been to apply for a spouse visa at the Embassy in India.
> 
> In general it is possible to apply for a spouse visa in country but the fact that you were already married in India and skipped the spouse visa in favour of a visit visa may look a bit awkward.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your reply. Well I was learning German then and it took me time. We had a tricky situation actually. I came to know after 4 months my wife is pregnant as she went to Germany on a holiday. Therefore by the time I finished with the visa procedures and everything the Baby was due. So it made sense to apply for the visit visa as it was quickest way I could reach her. 

We have now consulted a solicitor and are going ahead with the process once the baby is born  ..maybe today or tomorrow. 

Yes, I have passed a course in India and speak beginers level German if that helps.

Thanks for all the feedback. If there is anything at all anyone can add that would be just fantastic. Cheers guys !


----------

